# My new setup!



## ACarbone624 (Jan 16, 2008)

Daiwa Procaster Tournament 100BL
5 Ball Bearing, Mag Force, 6.2 to 1 Ratio, Lefty
Ordered from BassPro for $34.50, Regular $49.99

Daiwa MegaForce Casting Rod 562MRB
5' 6" Medium Action
Bought from Dicks for $12.99, Regular $24.99
*
Now I just have to learn how to use it!*







Edit: Here is another pic...

<a><img src="https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q167/ACarbone624/98094.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2008)

nice rig man! Let us know how you like it.

Set the spool tension tight enough so that way it stops spinning when the lure hits the ground...and go practice, practice, practice. After awhile it will be an extension of your hand.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 16, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Its not to hard, you just need to get the setting, brake wise right for the lure your throwing. then its cake from there. The lure should drop slow but stop when it hits the ground at that point the spool should also stop. get that and you will cast with ease!!! then next comes the wind lessons.




so what do you do for wind? I'm kind of dumb in wind and just crank up the brakes, is there something more I should do or just train that thumb!?


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 16, 2008)

If you are casting into the wind you want to tighten up the brake and/or the casting control (you don't want to cast hard with a loose brake and the the spool spinning like crazy, just to have the wind knock down your lure). If I'm casting with the wind, I will loosen it way up and really let it rip (that way, the spool rotation can keep up with the lure being helped along by the wind). Its just another thing you will get used to...not too complicated.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 16, 2008)

Nickk said:


> so what do you do for wind? I'm kind of dumb in wind and just crank up the brakes, is there something more I should do or just train that thumb!?


turn your back to it, if ya cant do that crankup the breaks and sidearm the cast keeping it as low as possible


----------



## slim357 (Jan 16, 2008)

Set up looks nice let us know what you think of it after you take it out for a day of fishing. 

as for casting into the wind, mostly I aviod casting into it cuz its just askin for problems, but when i do I keep my casts low and close to the water.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 16, 2008)

Another thing that you want to get used to is finessing your cast, don't load it up and let it go like you would a spinning outfit.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 16, 2008)

Earlier I was out in my yard trying it out. I got a few birdnests. I adjusted the spool tension and the brake quite a few times and it got better and better. I did throw it pretty hard once and got one heck of a mess! This has got to be the smoothest reel I have ever used. One of these days I'm gonna go over to the lake and try it out for real.


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > so what do you do for wind? I'm kind of dumb in wind and just crank up the brakes, is there something more I should do or just train that thumb!?
> ...




Exactly!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice setup! To this day I've yet to use a baitcaster correctly, but my wife can :roll: .

Yep, back to the wind if possible, cast sidearm and keep it low


----------



## little anth (Jan 16, 2008)

nice set up


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 17, 2008)

nice setup!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 17, 2008)

Good Luck with that new set up of yours.


----------



## redbug (Jan 17, 2008)

Practice ,practice practice... the more you do the better you will get..
be sure to learn to cast with both hands that will give you a better angle to some hard to reach fishing spots that you won't reach with your normal hand..

Wayne


----------

